# Greetings from Royal Palm Beach, Fl...USA



## KrystiP (Oct 24, 2010)

I stumbled upon your group quite unexpectedly, however, I am excited to be a new member.
Here's my story...

I breed ball pythons and while I was pregnant, my husband came home with a pregnant mouse&#8230;not wanting to feed another "expecting mom" to my snakes, we kept her. Unbeknownst to me, mice reproduce at a RAPID rate&#8230;.can apparently get pg pretty quickly and impregnate others at a very young age. Imagine my surprise when not 2 months later we had another litter in the cages. :shock: After lots and lots of research, hubby and I decided this might be a better route for feeding our snakes than spending money on mice..so I began to breed mice to feed my snakes.

A year and about 10-15 generations later we had a little mouse pup with spots. I thought "How odd". :? Always one to keep the odd ball, we moved him in with our other "keepers". A few more litters go by and now we have about 8 full grown spotted mice, one of whom who just had a litter&#8230;.all of which are spotted. I won't feed them to the snakes, so now I guess I'm breeding fancy mice too..... 

So after doing yet more research I find that the "copper", "silver" and "pearl white" ones with jet black eyes we've had along the way, (and eventually became someone's dinner) are considered "fancy" and can be sold as pets...  I'll know for the next time.

It was the "feeder breeder" post and subsequent replies that convined me I'd be ok joining, as I am a feeder breeder first. 
I'm here looking for advice, direction and friendship.
All of which are desired and encouraged...especially since I have NO idea what to do with these fancy mice.
Sincerely
Krysti


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Many of us don't mind feeder breeders; hey, snakes gotta eat, too, right? Personally, I could never feed one of my hand raised darlings to anything for any amount of money, but meeces that are raised as feeders are meant to be snake food, I guess.

Welcome to our funny little corner of the cosmos.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

:welcomeany

I think you're going to like it here!

xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome! It's interesting about the snake feeders, because I used to be against it. But, after reading about all the culls that come out of mouse breeders I think it's nice that they don't just die because they don't fit that breeders ideals. I think it's nice that they are able to go on and feed another living creature.

So welcome!! I just got into mice too and I'm loving it.


----------

